
Show HN: Rocketship (beta) – a resume-free job matching taxonomy for developers - RicStrong
https://www.rocketship.dev/
======
RicStrong
OP here! I’m Eric, and I’m a PM at Rocketship Jobs.

As a startup, our aim is to help developers build stellar careers by matching
them to jobs with extreme precision and accuracy. To achieve this, we built a
matching hierarchy that identifies the software elements shared by developers
and employers.

-What’s the product?-

It’s a skill-centric job matching platform, presently run out of Google Forms.
Developers and employers are matched based on an inventory of software skills
inventory, values, and preferences. We're hoping to promote remote jobs as
more mainstream through our platform as well.

-How to use Rocketship?-

Developers who would like to participate in our matching platform beta can
submit a response though the link. It takes about 10 minutes. There’s no
resume required, but try to give a specific representation of your skills.
We’ll then use responses to identify the strongest matching clusters, and
connect those developers and employers.

-The Key Features-

* A skills section on steroids: categorized banks of platforms, languages, frameworks, etc...

* Hyper-specific matching: we’d rather send zero matches than non-matches

* Spam-free by design: employers simply cannot access non-matching profiles

* Top Secret mode: developers can now search anonymously and passively

Rocketship was built with the developer community in mind, so if there’s
anything we can improve, please let us know. Thanks HN!

